# Before & After...



## The PenSmith (Apr 23, 2013)

Greetings all,
Here is a little before and after. 

I was lucky enough to get some very nice FBE from Kevin and I tried to make him proud of his and my efforts. As most of you know FEB can be very wet even when the tree has been felled for years. 

My technique is to put the blanks in the rafters of the shop to dry for 30 days~ and then cut them to the final dimension, drill the holes in the body & top and allow them to dry about a week ~ before final turning them. I usually use newspaper to capture sanding dust to fill the inevitable cracking and use either thin or thick CA glue to fill the void. 

From time to time I will have to refresh the hole in the body of the pepper mill as it will go oval sometimes during the final drying.

We sell FBE and 10 - 20 other woods at fine art shows around the country. Last year we added two cooking & food shows in Texas where the mills were VERY well received. 

BTW - Before someone asks, I don't use a pattern, each is turned by hand with no jigs or other aids. But after just over 5,000 mills sold in 8 years I should be able to do that..... :-)

Enjoy 

*Before*
http://i280.Rule #2/albums/kk183/ThePenSmith/FBEPMBlanksPensmith1_zps1a05c4d7.jpg

*After....*
http://i280.Rule #2/albums/kk183/ThePenSmith/DSC_0152_zpsc7b2b386.jpg


----------



## Jdaschel (Apr 23, 2013)

I always love seeing what people do with flame box elder. Looks great!


----------



## DKMD (Apr 23, 2013)

Nice work! Looks like you'll be at 5009 once these hit the market.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 23, 2013)

Wow - those are beautiful. Great job on the finish too. I can see why you sell so many. EXCELLENT work 
Scott


----------



## Kevin (Apr 23, 2013)

Those are gorgeous. Yes you definitely did us both proud, and thanks for showing them to us.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 26, 2013)

I just love getting surprises. Who of us doesn't? Today our FEDEX man brought us one of the pepper mills in the stable pictured above. We are both humbled by your generous gift. You will get some extra blanks with your next order (I know that wasn't your intent - just sayin' ). 

Thank you Jim. This kind if generosity makes everything worth it. 

:thanx:


----------



## bearmanric (Apr 26, 2013)

Those look great. Rick


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 26, 2013)

Outstanding! Well done.


----------



## jimmyjames (Apr 26, 2013)

Absolutely spectacular! Some day I Will have me some fbe!


----------



## The PenSmith (Apr 27, 2013)

Kevin said:


> I just love getting surprises. Who of us doesn't? Today our FEDEX man brought us one of the pepper mills in the stable pictured above. We are both humbled by your generous gift. You will get some extra blanks with your next order (I know that wasn't your intent - just sayin' ).
> 
> Thank you Jim. This kind if generosity makes everything worth it.
> 
> :thanx:



You are welcome! Enjoy it and use it in good health !


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 27, 2013)

May I ask about the finish? What did you use?


----------



## The PenSmith (Apr 27, 2013)

Wildthings said:


> May I ask about the finish? What did you use?



Two part catalyzed lacquer made by ML Campbell, the brand is MagaMax Gloss, very high gloss and very durable. It holds up well to the heat and sunlight, about the only place you can get it is a cabinet supply house and only comes in 1 gallon or greater amounts. No thinning needed... hope you can find some.
here is the link for places that carry it, linky


----------



## kurtmkurlek (Apr 27, 2013)

The PenSmith said:


> Greetings all,
> Here is a little before and after.
> 
> I was lucky enough to get some very nice FBE from Kevin and I tried to make him proud of his and my efforts. As most of you know FEB can be very wet even when the tree has been felled for years.
> ...


very nice

kurt


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 27, 2013)

Thank You


----------

